# Long Bolt Holding Muffler Fell Out - Stripped...



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

My old Tecumseh 10HP started fine this morning but the vibrations made one of the long bolts holding the muffler assembly fell out. It is stripped so I need to find a way to secure it - or maybe there is a long bolt with a bit bigger thread out there...


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

As long as it’s not broke off you can put a heliciol in, I’m waiting on a kit for a stripped spark plug hole so I’m doing the same.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

That's an insert you need to tap the hole in first for, correct? Any idea what size might I need?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Got it. Mounting _bolts muffler_ genuine _Tecumseh_ 651002. For _Tecumseh_ engines 5/16-18 x 4-3/16 "


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Are you using the strip of metal that keeps the bolts from turning, Tecumseh part number 31588?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

dh: I have that strip but it came out anyways...


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tapping to a larger bolt size:






Helicoling it:


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Rather than Mess with Threads, I just use a Screw in Type Muffler. Sometimes have to Mod the Air box.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

The screw on mufflers are cheap. I sometimes use them with black pipe the threads coated with Never-Seize.


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Jackmels said:


> Rather than Mess with Threads, I just use a Screw in Type Muffler. Sometimes have to Mod the Air box.


Thanks everyone.

Does anyone have a link to this part?


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

Then there's this...


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

This should do the job...


https://www.canadiantire.ca/en/pdp/thread-repair-kit-5-16-18-0251221p.html#srp


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

Perfect excuse to install a Predator......


----------



## Dannoman (Jan 16, 2018)

This topic was already discussed of SBF. Here is what was said...


https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for...ance-forum/103266-tecumseh-muffler-bolts.html


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

https://www.amazon.com/Rotary-Threaded-Muffler-Replaces-Stratton/dp/B07114JSXM?SubscriptionId=AKIAILSHYYTFIVPWUY6Q&tag=duckduckgo-ffhp-20&linkCode=xm2&camp=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B07114JSXM


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

For bolt threading issues like these, I just use ExtremeHeat J-B Weld in the hole; then wait until it's about half set and thread in the bolt; then wait and unthread the bolt and reinstall the muffler and bolt in about an hour or so.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

tabora said:


> For bolt threading issues like these, I just use ExtremeHeat J-B Weld in the hole; then wait until it's about half set and thread in the bolt; then wait and unthread the bolt and reinstall the muffler and bolt in about an hour or so.


A very interesting idea.

Then you don't find the JB welds to the bolt? How long does it take to set as when is half set?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JLawrence08648 said:


> A very interesting idea.
> Then you don't find the JB welds to the bolt? How long does it take to set as when is half set?


I put some Anti-Seize on the bolt before inserting it. https://www.permatex.com/products/l...s-anti-seize/permatex-anti-seize-lubricant-2/

J-B Weld™ ExtremeHeat™ sets in about an hour, so I usually wait 15 minutes or more, depending on temperature. I just keep checking it with a toothpick until it feels right.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

tabora said:


> . I just keep checking it with a toothpick until it feels right.



Ah !



Sounds like my Grandmother's recipes - "Add some salt" !


----------

